# Any other recommendations



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello everyone. I've been reading reviews over at AVS and review sites to see what I want for my Home Theater setup. So far this is what I got.

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR705

Fronts: Polk Audio RTi8's or RTi10's

Center: Polk Audio CSi5

Surrounds: Polk Audio FXi3's

Sub: ?

Amp: Outlaw or Emotiva

Cables: ?


I originally was going to get the Onkyo TX-SR605 but it was recommended to me to get a receiver that has preouts so I can add an external amp to push the speakers better. I don't know what really to choose Polks for speakers but they seemed to priced very well. I've been looking into getting Polk's for a month now and have seen the ones I listed on sale on different sites on the Net and at my local Fry's. I haven't chose a subwoofer yet but some have recommened Elemental Designs but I don't really like the look of their sub. I know its not about how it looks but it performs but I want looks and performance. For an amp I don't really know. I had no idea these external amps could be so expensive. But I guess its needed to power the speakers better than the receiver would. I would hate to get speakers and use them at less than half of what they can perform. As for cables I don't know yet about them just yet. I've read that MonoPrice, BlueJeansCables, DH Labs, and Signal Cable and some places to get cables. So what does everyone think about what I've listed? Should I make some changes or go with I got listed?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Matt, Welcome to the Shack.

The Onkyo is a great receiver I have the one above it and have not been disappointed. For a sub SVS is a great option but knowing your budget would help as that will ultimately decide what you can afford.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Matt, 
I could tell you what I think you should get,... but it would be a biased opinion, and you may not even like what I'd suggest,....I doubt it though, who doesn't like RBH stuff. :bigsmile:

Onkyo's been on a roll lately and has some excellent recievers. I agree you will want pre-outs, weather you think you need them or not onder: As for the Polk's, if you like the way they sound,... get 'em. Most people who buy them really like them. 

I think you have picked out a fine system,.... oh yeah, as Tony said "SVS is a great option" especially for subs, but I hear their new speakers are very nice too. 

Amps,... expensive??? :rubeyes:, yeah, this whole hobby is like that :spend::spend::spend:

If you don't like the looks of some stuff, there is plenty to choose from. Some of it though :spend::spend::spend::bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Personally with those Polks I see no reason for you to even be considering a separate amp. The Onkyo will make those speakers do just as much as any amp will make them do. You can buy one... and if you do, take the time to listen to the receiver with the speakers and then the receiver/amp combo. You'll probably not know the difference. Those Polks are not difficult to drive and will be very happy with the Onkyo on its on.

Another thumbs up for the SVS subs. I would take the money you were going to spend on that extra amp and apply it to your sub budget. You'll be much happier in the end.

Nothing special is needed for cables. Monoprice.com and TendonUSA.com should supply you with all you'll need, which will most likely be HDMI and speaker cables.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Personally with those Polks I see no reason for you to even be considering a separate amp. The Onkyo will make those speakers do just as much as any amp will make them do. You can buy one... and if you do, take the time to listen to the receiver with the speakers and then the receiver/amp combo. You'll probably not know the difference. Those Polks are not difficult to drive and will be very happy with the Onkyo on its on.
> 
> Another thumbs up for the SVS subs. I would take the money you were going to spend on that extra amp and apply it to your sub budget. You'll be much happier in the end.
> 
> Nothing special is needed for cables. Monoprice.com and TendonUSA.com should supply you with all you'll need, which will most likely be HDMI and speaker cables.


I agree with Sonnie's advice. The Polks you are looking at are, in deed, easy to drive, especially from the fairly stout 705. Now, the smart thing is certainly to consider the 705 instead of the 605 for the exact reason you pointed out...you can add an amp for future upgrades via the Pre-outs on the 705. An amp with those Polks wouldn't be the wisest use of your budget right now. Your cash would be better spent (now) on getting the nicest sub you can afford. Elemental Design is a new kid on the block, as is Epik Subwoofers. Both have some pretty powerful subs that are priced fairly. SVS is a little more well proven, as they have been around for a while longer and have many happy owners, of which I am one. From $450 and up, there are many great choices out there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I was thinking the same with the amp. For now I'm going to concentrate on buying little by little. I'm in no hurry at all to get all of this. I'll take my time and continue to research and read what others say is good out there. I'll definitely get the amp later down the road. SVS looks like a good sub. I may with their mid tier sub for now.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

For a sub you might also want to check out HSU research, along with SVS both are supposed to great sound and value.


----------

